# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  فلاش العربية

## ابوزيد

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدة من فظلكم لدى هاتف نقال نوع سامسونق  ج ط س واف 5780 ابحث عن  فلاش اللغة العربية

----------


## gevarahindi

صديقي هاد رابط الفلاشه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وهاد باسورد فك الضغط  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

